

Ask HN/dang: How did the HN update go? What are the changes? - jcr

From the outside, it seemed like the HN update went far more quickly
than the planned 1 hour of downtime. I haven&#x27;t noticed anything
different (so far), so I&#x27;m wondering what changes and improvements have
been made? Did the mentioned improvements to &#x2F;newest get enabled?
======
kogir
We updated our FreeBSD base system to mitigate
[http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-
SA-14:10....](http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-
SA-14:10.openssl.asc)

I took the opportunity to also update nginx to version 1.6.

I won't usually schedule time for code updates (where you might notice feature
changes) since they take at most 5 minutes. For more involved updates that
require rebooting the box, I allow enough time to rescue the machine with the
IP-KVM, though that's thankfully not yet been necessary.

------
dang
This was all kogir. I'm not sure what midnight witchery he was up to.

Perhaps if we summon him he will appear :)

